Ask HN: What was the biggest program you developed on your own? - pictur
======
figomore
It’s not the biggest, but the most useful: Macnolo
[https://github.com/tfmoraes/macnolo](https://github.com/tfmoraes/macnolo) .
It’s Python script to create Mac applications (.app) from Python scripts. It’s
working, but needs some improvements in code.

------
vikramkr
I think this is hard to answer since "biggest" and "own" are both so hard to
define. Is lines of code the key here? Or the number of users? And does it
count if you just pull together a ton of existing libraries to build on
preexisting work?

------
rasengan
I have never developed anything on my own, as every-time I press the keyboard,
so much development prior to the key press allowed for that to occur - as well
as every software I use to develop, even the languages themselves.

Software development is an amazing thing and shows just how great we, the
people, as a whole are.

